# Abnormal Program Termination (Runtime error)



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

Hello All,

I am using Win 98 SE.
ABIT KT7A
1 year old home built.
I have run into a problem, after doing some Spring cleaning.
Programs were removed using (Add/Remove). After the last program removal, & reboot I got this message below.

This is what is keeping Norton Utilities 2001 Regtrk from starting. I believe this because, it is spelled out so well in the Symantec Knowledge base Doc. Software problems are not my forte, hardware is. I see no other systems affected including the remainder of the NU 2001.
_____________________________________________
Microsoft visual C++ Run Time Library.
Run Time Error
Program C:\Programs Files\Norton Utilities\Regtrk.exe
Abnormal Program Termination
_____________________________________________

The eve before, I downloaded Real One Free Ver. I do remember seeing the Binary to long message with Real Player before the change to Real One. So I decided to remove Real one, and a number of unused programs, to clear out some clutter the next day.

The Binary to long message affected Regtrk, and caused me to have to restart the program. This is fixable by trial and error removal according to Symantec. I believe it was Real Player now Real One. I don't want or need either.

I would like to fix this Run time error, and get Regtrk back, and running. I have tried the uninstall / Reinstall IE 6, no help.
I have coppied all the Troubleshooting DLL errors from Symantec.

Is the only way to fix the problem? I will go through this and learn it if so ( Troubleshooting DLL errors ). However if this can be resolved by uninstall / Reinstall of Norton Utilities 2001,then I do have a lot of work to do, & could use a short cut.

I do not intend to take up your much needed help elsewhere, if I must follow Symantecs ( new to me ) process. Please let me know your opinion. I am not lasy just very busy getting the buisness through or busy time. This is My personal home Computer, of no importance to anything but me.

Thank You, for you time & help.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Here's a newsgroup article:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=...selm=980503225408.4851549503%40service&rnum=2

Symantec appears to advocate uninstalling and reinstalling Utilities.

Cheers,


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Nighthawk
Actually uninstalling and reinstalling Norton utilities goes very smoothly. It take about 15 minutes of your time. If you need to manually uninstall leftovers then that could be cumbersome.
At this point the uninstall and reinstall if it works to correct the problem is your quickest avenue.

Dave

Edit: Hi Tony!


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

Thank you for your fast replies. I am now in a slight panic lol as I tried to run Belarc. The following msg came up.

_____________________________________________
Microsoft visual C++ Run time error
Program: C:\Program files\Internet Explorer\Explore.exe
Abnormal Program Termination
_____________________________________________

It looks as if removing all those programs, has left me with more problems, than had I left them in place.

I don't know how many other programs will do this, but it seems I am in for more than just one fix.

What could I have done to cause an Abnormal program termination? Is there some testing I can do now, to find out how bad off the system is now? This is why I tried to run Belarc. 

Some of the programs I removed were bundled Software that came with CDs that came with HP Scanner, HP CD-R etc. I did not remove any shared files when the other progams were removed.

I also downloaded the ATI 4 in 1 Drivers 3 days ago. However the wife, who has a Computer that is the twin to mine, has all the new drivers with no trouble to any systems.

My Computer had far more programs than hers, so she do not do the massive program cleaning I did. I seem to have lost Belarc, so this happened after a new download as I started to exe Belarc.

I guess the best thing that I can do for you all, is to go through all my programs, & just write down the affected ones.

Thank you for your time, and intrest in helping me.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

It might be a good idea to do two things:

First, download and install Ad-Aware . This is a program which scans your system for spyware.

After installing AAW, and before running the program, you *need* to download and install the latest Signature file (Reflist.sig).
Unpack it to the Lavasoft Ad-Aware folder in Program Files, and have it overwrite the one that's there.

Then have your drives and registry scanned for spyware, check all found files and reg keys, click continue, and have them removed.

Reboot.

Then repair Internet Explorer: Control Panel > Software add-remove > MS Internet Explorer > Remove > Repair IE.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

Kazaa Software

At one time Kazaa included dlder.exe. Noted as a trojan by some antivirus programmes (W32.DlDer.Trojan), this little nasty tracks your web surfing *and* uploads this information to a website (now apparently shut down). It can also download *and activate* exe files (programmes). You can expect to find a file called explorer.exe in your ..\windows\system or ..\windows\explorer file (note that a legitimate Windows file is also called explorer.exe, but that is in ..\windows

Internet Explorer error:

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
runtime error
Program C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\
IExplorer.Exe
Abnormal Program Termination

This error has been noted very recently to be caused by a Kazaa plug-in (common names plug-in for the browser toolbar). Uninstall the plug-in.

Read Article here


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The runtifix.exe available on this page might be worth a go if nothing else helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q178385


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

I went ahead and reinstalled Norton Utilities + updates.
The Norton Regtrk is working now. Then I removed all traces of belarc & downloaded. Belarc is ok now.

Now I will download Ad-aware & install the latest signature file.

I am using EZ-Armor, and took the last update on the 26th. Could I have introduced anything, while uninstalling some of the programs? This may be nothing however I have allways heard a beep when booting, I no longer hear that beep. 

I will get back with you, when the tests are done. I want to thank you all, very much for your fine help. I am begining to calm down again, as I can see the positive progress made so far.


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

The Ad-Aware program came up with these programs. 

Aureate
Coffee Cup Free HTML
Cute FTP
EZ-Forms FREE
Web Coupon
I got the Coffee Cup program program at least 2 years ago. EZ tax forms I hope, and not my EZ-Armor, Web coupon from Bell South for signing up for ADSL? Cute FTP at Coffee Cups recomendation. Aureate ? 

This is all Spyware? Even programs you buy like Coffee Cup? The free HTML may not have been for paying customers.

I know what a firewall is & have heard there are programs that act as a firewall for Spyware. Is this true? Is this why I had requests from my Computer to contact the internet, when I had EZ-Firewall in learning mode? I removed them all.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Ad-Aware recognizes only spyware files and registry keys, so it can usually be trusted.

Some info:

http://www.cexx.org/aureate.htm

And these lists:

http://www.safersite.com/Whitepapers/ProductsIncorporatingSpyware.asp

http://www.suttondesigns.com/EnigmaBrowser/Spyware.html

You'll find everything there Ad-Aware dug up, and you should have it removed.


----------



## Tweak Master (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NightHawk:_
> *The Ad-Aware program came up with these programs.
> 
> Aureate
> ...


Here are a few more references:

http://rr.sans.org/privacy/spyware.php

http://www.weathergraphics.com/text/spyware.htm


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2002)

After reading about the spyware problem, I can see many of those same things happening to me.

I don't think I will take Spyware any less urgently than I do Antivirus programing. I still have juttery music in play back with an e-card. 

Thank you all for your help. I learned a lot today, I hope to forget it soon lol, just kidding. The Spyware thing is my next move, to stop it & keep it out.

The Windows media player won't play anything, with out breaking up. Can I uninstall & reinstall the player or test it for the play back problem.

The Sound blaster PCI 16 sound card was updated with no improvement.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you need further help with Windows Media Player, it might be best to start a separate topic for it, as the original one on this thread does appear to be "resolved"


----------

